# lets see some hunt'n rigs.



## FOX FIRE (Jan 24, 2014)

Hunt'n small agme is on of my fave things to do, and since I found this site (discovered it today & aint been off yet) I'd love to have a hunt'n SS.

Just to offer me some food for thought how about some pics & specs on your hunter, game taken would also be motivating.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I hunt with them all I like flat bands the best but shoot tubes to.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

check this link out should help you a lot  http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/


----------



## FOX FIRE (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for the link, has some good info.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

And hunt with lead balls or clear marbles.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

no hunt with steel


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

steel is good but over priced.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

not here,its not too bad,i think lead is overpriced,marbles seem to work for birds


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

weres a good place to get some steel balls from for hunting


----------



## FOX FIRE (Jan 24, 2014)

One Shot-Corey said:


> weres a good place to get some steel balls from for hunting


When I was a kid I'd stop by a old auto salvage yard & dig them out here & there, also if you can find some junk bicycles take wheels, the steering & crank apart, there kind of small but usable, also small hex nuts can be found a plenty.


----------

